# Hymer S820 what make fridge/freezer



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Anybody with a hymer S820 2004, could they tell me what make the fridge/freezer is please.

We have a Thetford and there is a slight problem with it, but someone told me it is a Dometic one that is usually fitted. I just wondered if it has already been changed as it looks like it has been removed in the past.

Cheers
Paul.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

What is the "Slight " problem you have with it


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

It freezes things in the fridge despite what setting you have it on, so i presume its the thermostat or the control panel thats faulty and just wondered if the unit had already been changed from a dometic to a waeco.

Paul.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We have a 2004 S740 on a 616. Exactly the same spec apart from your extra length. 

Ours is a Thetford too. The previous owner though says that he had a couple of recalls from Hymer regarding his "Electrolux" fridge/freezer. He said it was difficult to persuade them that it was a Thetford. Original documentation also shows Electrolux!!! The mystery thickens. Ours works fine though.

Dick


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> We have a 2004 S740 on a 616. Exactly the same spec apart from your extra length.
> 
> Ours is a Thetford too. The previous owner though says that he had a couple of recalls from Hymer regarding his "Electrolux" fridge/freezer. He said it was difficult to persuade them that it was a Thetford. Original documentation also shows Electrolux!!! The mystery thickens. Ours works fine though.
> 
> Dick


Thanks Dick, looks like they did build a few with Thetfords then.

Paul.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Yep, mine's a Thetford too.

Andrew


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Cheers Andrew

Paul.


----------

